# Battery Relocation Kit



## rocksteady_racer (Jul 18, 2005)

Anyone have any pictures of their battery relocation kit installed. I can't figure out where to drill in the trunk of my hatchback to mount the box. I also can't figure out where to run my 1 gauge wire. I tried to run it through the fender but the cable is too big. Trying to drill the trunk failed I just screwed up the bits LoL. Well help is appreciated.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I just saw one installed the other day, and they had the box mounted in between the rear strut towers. And as for the 1 gauge wire being run, you don't want to run anything through your fender then down the door jam... Do it the right way, drill a hole in your firewall at a good spot, put in a rubber gromet, and then run the cable through the inside however you wish (just at least try to hide it...).


----------

